# Two Fish Sunday



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

When the fishing is bad I report it.. it was bad real bad. But that is fishing sometimes. 

Still better than a sharp stick in the eye. 

Smelled skunk on the drive home.. luckly not on the boat. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You're right Capt. That's why they call it fishin..............


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

.....and not catchin lol


----------

